# business management software for new business



## innette (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi there ! I am in the process of opening a new embroidery and decal shop and want to know what business management software is most recommended to use. Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use quickbooks but you might want to look at some of the pricing offerings that are excel based on top of that.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

HarmonyPSA software helps to maintain the entire business life cycle.


----------



## BeenThereBefore (Apr 15, 2008)

we use FastManager and LOVE it! Best bang for the buck IMHO.


----------

